# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  سوکت پروگرمینگ در #C

## smile17

با سلام
نمی دونم باشد بگم متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه یک سری اطلاعات و نمونه کد در مورد سوکت پروگرمینگ در #C در سایت پیدا کردم که البته نظرمو جلب نکرد چون همراه با مثال عملی نبودن و این که خیلی جسته گریخته بودن
خلاصه.....لطفا دوستان در این تاپیک این بحث رو شروع کنند و اگه کد آماده به طور مثال یک بازی تحت شبکه یا یه پیام رسان تحت شبکه رو دارن جهت آموزش و درک بهتر عملکرد کدها عرضه کنند
با سپاس

----------


## Developer Programmer

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=132129

----------


## Sajjad.Aghapour

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=121111

----------


## ardeshir1365

به نظر خودم این برنامه بدی نیست برای شروع یک برنامه چت هست
موفق باشید

----------


## shahin_sharifi

این به شما کمک میکنه:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=254817

----------


## amatur_barnamenevis

سلام 
من يه مشكل دارم اونم اينكه وقتي يه برنامه كلاينت ميخواد وصل بشه به سرور  برنامه هنگ ميكنه اين در حالتي هستش كه قبلا يه برنامه كلاينت به سرور هست و  مي تونه بهش متن ارسال كنه و متن ارساليش رو دوباره ببينه ولي وقتي دومين  كلاينت ميخواد وصل بشه و دكمه اتصال رو ميزنم فرمش ميره توي هنگ اينم كد  سمت سرور هستش اگه كد كلاينت لازمه اونم بذارم؟؟

//Run Servet
        private void button2_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
            MessageBox.Show("Server IP Address:" + ip + "   Port Number:  " + pi.Port, "Your Setting is Set", MessageBoxButtons.OK);
                connection = new Socket(AddressFamily.InterNetwork, SocketType.Stream, ProtocolType.Tcp);
                connection.Bind(pi);
                connection.Listen(10);
                Thread nakh1 = new Thread(new ThreadStart(listening));
                nakh1.Start();
                run.Enabled = false;
                serverconnect.Text = "Connection is Connected";
           
          }

        private void listening()
        {
            newclient = connection.Accept();
            client = (IPEndPoint)newclient.RemoteEndPoint;
            newclient.Send(msgserver);
            Thread nakh2 = new Thread(new ThreadStart(daterecieve));
            nakh2.Start();
     }
        private void daterecieve()
        {

            while (true)
            {
                while (true)
                {
                    length = newclient.Receive(data);
                    if (length > 0)
                    {
                        text = System.Text.Encoding.UTF8.GetString(data, 0, length);
                        text2 = Encoding.ASCII.GetBytes(text);
                        newclient.Send(text2);
                        break;
                    }
                    
                }
                fillTextBox(text);
                  }
                }

----------


## daniyal mirzai

بهتر که از سوکت های آسنکرون استفاده کنید این روشی که شما استفاده کردید برای نوشتن سوکتتون مناسب نیست

----------


## irannasa

آره خوبه من روي اين پروژه كار مي كنم

----------


## ardeshir1365

سوکت شما سنکرونه و سنکرون بیشتر از یک کلاینت قبول نمیکنه بخاطر همینه که هنگ میکنه
بهتره کد رو با اسنکرون بنویسی

----------


## saeed.66

سلام

همه این کد هایی که تو زمینه چت قرار داده شده برای ارتباط بین یک سرور و* یک کلاینت* هست
حالا کسی میدونه برای ارتباط بین یک سرور با *چند کلاینت* چیکار باید کرد؟

ممنون

----------


## vaheeed

من تا حدودی رو سوکت کار کردم ولی واقعا مطلب کاملی دربارش پیدا نکردم!!! البته وقت نکردم انگلیسی بخونم وگرنه مسلما مطالب خوبی پیدا میشه
تونستم از مطالب یه برنامه سرور آسنکرون نوشتم ، ولی برای ارسال اطلاعات از سرور به کلاینت مطلبی پیدا نکردم فقط دریافت متن از کلاینت هست اگه کسی میتونه کمک کنه واسه ارسال اطلاعات از سرور آسنکرون به کلاینت.
و البته تونستم یه کلاینت سنکرون برای ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات بنویسم.
فایل متنی که در C#‎‎ نوشتم گذاشتم که اگه کسی خواست ...



__________________________________________________  ___________________________
امیدوارم با همکاری یه چیزی یاد بگیریم. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Sasanjamali1991@yahoo.co

سلام به همه کسی هست ک سوکت پروگرمینگ برای دستگاه های Rfid رو کار کرده باشه حتما جواب بدید شدیدا نیاز دارم .

----------


## pbm_soy

منظورتون چیه دوست عزیز؟!
من سوکت پروگرامینگ کردم با زبانهای مختلف هم پیش آمده که نوشتم ولی منظور شما را از این سوال نفهمیدم!
سوکت پروگرامینگ برای rfid یعنی چی؟ معمولا این نوع دستگاه ها به همراه api فروخته میشوند که امکان خواندن و نوشتن داده با این دستگاهها را میدهند و نیازی به سوکت پروگرامینگ نیست!

آهان حالا فهمیدم نکنه منظورتون از سوکت همان پورت usb یا serial , parallel است؟! یعنی میخواهید برنامه نویسی برای پورت سخت افزاری بکنید
اولا این تاپیک مربوط به برنامه نویسی سوکت در شبکه است واگر از پست اول دقت میکردید میفهمیدید که جریان از چه قرار است!
دوما در هرصورت فرقی ندارد برای کار  کردن با این دستگاهها شما از apiهای همراه دستگاه باید استفاده کنید که معمولا همراهش سورس کد مثال و غیره هم میگذارند!

----------


## Sasanjamali1991@yahoo.co

> منظورتون چیه دوست عزیز؟!
> من سوکت پروگرامینگ کردم با زبانهای مختلف هم پیش آمده که نوشتم ولی منظور شما را از این سوال نفهمیدم!
> سوکت پروگرامینگ برای rfid یعنی چی؟ معمولا این نوع دستگاه ها به همراه api فروخته میشوند که امکان خواندن و نوشتن داده با این دستگاهها را میدهند و نیازی به سوکت پروگرامینگ نیست!
> 
> آهان حالا فهمیدم نکنه منظورتون از سوکت همان پورت usb یا serial , parallel است؟! یعنی میخواهید برنامه نویسی برای پورت سخت افزاری بکنید
> اولا این تاپیک مربوط به برنامه نویسی سوکت در شبکه است واگر از پست اول دقت میکردید میفهمیدید که جریان از چه قرار است!
> دوما در هرصورت فرقی ندارد برای کار  کردن با این دستگاهها شما از apiهای همراه دستگاه باید استفاده کنید که معمولا همراهش سورس کد مثال و غیره هم میگذارند!



مرسی از پاسخ شما من توی یک شرکت کار میکنم میخوام یه برنامه بنویسم که باید با دستگاه ها ارتباط برقرار گنه  و دیتا  بخونه و... از دستگاه  حالا میخوام ببینم چطور باید با دستگاه ارتباط برقرار کنم

----------


## pbm_soy

نوع و مشخصات دستگاه را بگید تا شاید دوستان بتونند راهنمایی کنند

----------


## Sasanjamali1991@yahoo.co

[QUOTE=pbm_soy;2308881]نوع و مشخصات دستگاه را بگید تا شاید دوستان بتونند راهنمایی کنند[/QU
نوع و مشخصات دستگاه ک دستگاه اختصصاصی شرکت .... ولی دستگاه های ورود و خروج گیت های کنترلی و دستگاه های حضور و غیاب

----------

